# Kioti Tractor Shortage



## wharris (Jul 7, 2021)

Tried to buy a CX2510. I am told that the earliest my dealer will have new tractors in November of '21
This is not a huge deal for me, as I need this tractor in the spring of '22. 
But is this normal?
Is this the case nationwide? 
For all Kioti tractors?

Just wondering.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

wharris said:


> Tried to buy a CX2510. I am told that the earliest my dealer will have new tractors in November of '21
> This is not a huge deal for me, as I need this tractor in the spring of '22.
> But is this normal?
> Is this the case nationwide?
> ...


Shortages everywhere no matter what brand you tend to look at. Some more sever than others. All started at the end of 2019 aka C19 ordeal.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Same deal with Kubota. I'm waiting on a new Kubota Round baler. Might be here mid winter. Along with the shortage will come a price increase as well. Materials to produce them are way up as well. My dealer cannot give me a firm price either because he don't know.


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

The Kioti dealer I purchased from has a pretty decent inventory... at the moment. All Inventory | Team Tractor & Equipment


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Some do, some don't and I have no idea what determines who has units and who don't. My local Kubota dealer don't. Not a big deal for them anyway as they are more of an ag unit dealer and do more ag repairs than anything else.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

wharris said:


> Tried to buy a CX2510. I am told that the earliest my dealer will have new tractors in November of '21
> This is not a huge deal for me, as I need this tractor in the spring of '22.
> But is this normal?
> Is this the case nationwide?
> ...


This seems to be the case with all brands right now....Picking up my new CK3510SE HST on Wed. My local dealer said that he ordered the one I am getting last November and he just got it in last week. He is very happy to get my 2018 CS2210 on trade. He is the oldest Koiti dealer in North America and he said that his Kioti rep told him a few weeks ago that they are 6 to 9 months out on filling orders right now so he needs to start ordering soon for next spring. Local John Deere is no better took almost 6 months for my 5090M to come in from time of order...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Yours is probably already sold.......... I know I sold my square bailer on Tractor House in 2 days for what I had it advertised for. It wasn't a piece of junk that needed work either. It was 100% field ready and in excellent condition but then I take excellent care of all my equipment. The person that bought it put it right in the field and started bailing with it and he's 100% happy and I'm 12 grand wealthier. It was not needed by me anymore as I quit doing idiot cubes years ago.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Yours is probably already sold.......... I know I sold my square bailer on Tractor House in 2 days for what I had it advertised for. It wasn't a piece of junk that needed work either. It was 100% field ready and in excellent condition but then I take excellent care of all my equipment. The person that bought it put it right in the field and started bailing with it and he's 100% happy and I'm 12 grand wealthier. It was not needed by me anymore as I quit doing idiot cubes years ago.



LOL.....Since I still have horses I am still doing the "idiot cubes" and will have to as long as I have the "hay burners". I will not feed a horse round bales... Not good for them at all...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

A horse is like a boat for the most part. Both are good ways to spend money with no tangible return. My wife's horses (Percherons) did just fine with round bales for decades and so did the foals.

All done here as are the cattle. Now, I'll sell the hay off that field and actually makes some money instead of spending it on nothing.

Have a guy coming Saturday that wants at least one of my round bale feeders. Hopefully, he takes them both.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> I will not feed a horse round bales... Not good for them at all...


No difference that I can see except the idiot cubes are 4 times the work. I could have re-bailed rounds into idiot cubes and you'd never know the difference.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I use both round bales and small squares. The horses get the round bales, wrapped in a homemade net to slow them down a little, and keep them from burrowing their heads into the bale, which can lead to respiratory issues. The two donkeys get a half a small square bale a day, also in a homemade net bag hanging in their small barn. 
I also throw a half a small square out in the paddocks each morning, spreading a flake here and there just so the donkeys and horse get some exercise wondering from flake to flake pushing each other around!! A round bale will last the two horses for close to three weeks if they get their flakes out in the paddocks each day.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> No difference that I can see except the idiot cubes are 4 times the work. I could have re-bailed rounds into idiot cubes and you'd never know the difference.



The difference is not in the hay itself but the way a horse will eat at a round bale......They will burry their head in the bale and inhale what ever dust, mold etc that is in the hay and most of the time have respiratory issues that can be fatal....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I use both round bales and small squares. The horses get the round bales, wrapped in a homemade net to slow them down a little, and keep them from burrowing their heads into the bale, which can lead to respiratory issues. The two donkeys get a half a small square bale a day, also in a homemade net bag hanging in their small barn.
> I also throw a half a small square out in the paddocks each morning, spreading a flake here and there just so the donkeys and horse get some exercise wondering from flake to flake pushing each other around!! A round bale will last the two horses for close to three weeks if they get their flakes out in the paddocks each day.



The homemade net deal is a good idea but since we take our horses to rodeos and trail riding I have to have square bales for the trips anyway so I just put up 1500 or so square bales every year for the horses.. I don't have to pay for help since we have adult kids living close that have their horses at our place. They work out their stall and pasture rent in the hay field.......LOL


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

No kids here, all grown and live elsewhere and the local kids don't want to do manual labor anyway. They'd rather play video games and text each other. Why I eliminated all the manual labor. Besides my one very big customer wants all netted rounds and I'm happy to oblige. He raises bucking bulls btw.

Was amazed how fast I sold the NH 575 and what I got for it (exactly what I was asking for it).


----------

